# Big news for UP Steam Program



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Union Pacific has re-acquired Big Boy 4014 from Pomona and will be restoring it to operating condition. 


http://www.uprr.com/newsinfo/releases/heritage_and_steam/2013/0723_4014.shtml

Can't wait to see this monster on the rails!!


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Yea!!!!!! Cant wait to see that restored. 
Greg R.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very interesting, would be worth a trip over to the USA to see it in steam. 

I wonder how long it will take to restore, and how much?

Alan


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Look under community in Shad's link to see what kind of money the UP donated to Non Profits. In the millions.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes would like to see this one run again.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steam5 on 23 Jul 2013 05:21 PM 
Very interesting, would be worth a trip over to the USA to see it in steam. 

I wonder how long it will take to restore, and how much?

Alan



Probably aiming to run at 150th anniversary of UP in 2019. Very possible it could be finished by then! What a sight that would be!


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Gary, good call. 2019 is coming up fast! 

Alan


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree with Gary, the impetus is the 150 Birthday coming up. On the UP site they estimated 3-5 years and that includes a conversion to oil from coal. Lot easier to have a truck with Bunker C trundle up to the loco than a load of sweet Applachian (sp?) coal. 

Any word of what the Historical Society got in return? 

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Call me a pessimist but I'll believe it when I see it, I keep reading here and there by knowledgeable people that getting this restored "isn't going to be a problem" so I keep thinking, then why wasn't it done years ago? The biggest hurtle will be what condition the boiler is in, and can that boiler get the Federal Certification necessary to refire it, again I keep getting told "This isn't an issue" and again I keep thinking then why wasn't it done years ago when such things were much less expensive to do? The reality is this is going to cost millions and take years to complete. I hope to see it happen but this is NOT going to be a walk in the park, this will be, quite literally, the "biggest" steam restoration project *ever* attempted. 

I hope they have a webcam to follow progress.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Vic - did you buy a home when they were cheap ? 

OR when you could afford it at a given point in your life? 

it is all relative I think, and is now being undertaken at this point in life.... 

Why didn't I build a layout years ago?, .... I did not have the room I now have in My life today!!! 

WE may not 'SEE' the complete picture, only the side that is shown to the public, NOW... 

.......your points are valid, but..... 

Such is life..... :- } 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a hunch it's 2 fold, the other 2 steamers have run up a bunch more time and miles. Perhaps the cost of 2 major overhauls = one BB. 

Going to the Big Boy may help them downsize their program by distance and where they can roam. 

Why now? Globa.... er... the right brain had the chance and sold his bosses on the idea. 

They came off the rails young, because a cheaper source of power came along. The coal fired ones first. There are a lot of older locos still running that aren't as modern and didn't have modern care, like water treatments. 

I'll bet my 2 cents on the positive. 

John


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

UP would not be investing into the Big Boy if it was not possible to get it up and running...they seem to know steam well enough through their experts and program to make it happen.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder what effect this will have on the Challenger, it's down for rebuild(for years?). Maybe they traded it for the Big Boy?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 24 Jul 2013 12:05 PM 
I wonder what effect this will have on the Challenger, it's down for rebuild(for years?). Maybe they traded it for the Big Boy? 
Jerry

I doubt it with the pride and history of its part in UP steam program. The Challenger has much more capability on the rails as to access to public than the BigBoy will have in regards to ability to travel to various locations .


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 24 Jul 2013 09:38 AM 
Vic - did you buy a home when they were cheap ? 



Why yes, as a matter of fact I did


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

If the UP wants the Big Boy to run again, they have the money to make it happen. Some of you make it sound like money can't make this thing run again. If the UP wants it to run again bad enough, they can always build a "NEW" boiler for it. Don't tell me there is no one in America that can build a new boiler if that is what it takes. 

So for me, it's not a question of it happening, but whether I'll still be around to see it running down the track and hopping it makes it east of the Mississippi.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

This thing is so big my guess is that they will need to tow it to Cheyenne? I'd like to see that.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 24 Jul 2013 09:06 AM 
Call me a pessimist but I'll believe it when I see it, I keep reading here and there by knowledgeable people that getting this restored "isn't going to be a problem" so I keep thinking, then why wasn't it done years ago? The biggest hurtle will be what condition the boiler is in, and can that boiler get the Federal Certification necessary to refire it, again I keep getting told "This isn't an issue" and again I keep thinking then why wasn't it done years ago when such things were much less expensive to do? The reality is this is going to cost millions and take years to complete. I hope to see it happen but this is NOT going to be a walk in the park, this will be, quite literally, the "biggest" steam restoration project *ever* attempted. 

I hope they have a webcam to follow progress. 

It was not done years ago, because the V.P. of the Steam Program (Steve Lee) said there were only two places extant where it could be turned around and they were so close together as to limit the extent of excursions with it. 
He retired a couple of years ago and apparently someone new thinks otherwise. There are lots of issues that must be ironed out; conversion to oil firing (which failed many years ago when the engines were in revenue service), boiler certification, tires, springs, bearings, and a dozen other items that are no longer "off the shelf replaceable components".

But with enough "will", "time" and "money", it can probably be done, but I still say I will believe it when I see one fly over my house.







(and I hope to eat those woids some day!)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy; IIRC the Brits had to go to East Germieland to find a company to build the boiler in the recent Peppercorn Tornado rebuild, and they did an all welded boiler which was stronger and safer than the old rivet type. 

Semper: Same here about eating those words, I would love to see this happen, and hopefully one day I will enjoy a serving of delicious crow, but till then there is still alot of things that could stall this, simply getting there being a big one, will they build a shoo-fly to the nearby BNSF track and tow it out? Lift it then truck it to the not too far off UP tracks, or simply truck it all the way to Cheyenne, I think the later highly unlikely, why do that when you can send it directly by rail? We shall see...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They moved a Big Boy up on the side of a hill in Omaha, NE, overlooking I-80. 
Big Boy Move


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great link Jerry 

Thanks


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 25 Jul 2013 07:34 AM 
Do you really think they will be able to restore 4014?


I seen it at the Fairplex in Pomona 


How many BIG BOYS are left in Museums?

Why this one?

Some People are unhappy that they are taking it back

JJ 

Yes, they will be able to restore it..UP knows what they are doing..all it will take is money.
25 Big Boys were built.
Eight still exist today.
Why this one? because it's in good condition, and UP was able to buy it.
I doubt very many people are unhappy..if they are, they are a super super ultra minority compared to the people who are happy! 

Scot


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
Thanks for the photos of 4023. Stopped to see it on our first trip to Martys. I wondered how they got it up there. I can't imagine that they would try to truck the one in Pomona all the way to Cheyenne.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK.. You _are _a pessimist










Posted By vsmith on 24 Jul 2013 09:06 AM 
Call me a pessimist but I'll believe it when I see it, I keep reading here and there by knowledgeable people that getting this restored "isn't going to be a problem" so I keep thinking, then why wasn't it done years ago? The biggest hurtle will be what condition the boiler is in, and can that boiler get the Federal Certification necessary to refire it, again I keep getting told "This isn't an issue" and again I keep thinking then why wasn't it done years ago when such things were much less expensive to do? The reality is this is going to cost millions and take years to complete. I hope to see it happen but this is NOT going to be a walk in the park, this will be, quite literally, the "biggest" steam restoration project *ever* attempted. 

I hope they have a webcam to follow progress.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe there going to install a couple of motors and make it battery powered ! LOL Where there's a will, there is a way. I did talk to a guy that works in the steam shops, he said they aready have the plans in motion, on how there going to move it, from the Pamona grounds, to the steam shops. He said the plans where already in place before they made the final deal.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I received the following information in an e-mail this morning.
Took a drive up to Pomona today for a look at Big Boy 4014 before the move. The UP Steam Crew was there in force prepping her for the move.In discussing the move with one of the Crew Members I found that they are going to lay panel track over to the Metrolink line. Then after the County Fair probably late on a Saturday night they will cut the Metrolink line to attach the panel track then move 4014 over to West Colton for further prep work before the trip to Cheyenne. The Engine will be moved with Rods in place but pistons removed so as to not un-balance the rotating assemblies. Depending on how the tender rides they may have to add ballast to steady it. The whole trip to Wyoming will take place at 15-25 MPH with plenty of stops to check on things and do maintenance. 
Should be interesting.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul, 
Is that the piston in the lower left corner of the first picture?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
Kind of wondered that myself.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That's what it is.









Looks like UP is on the move with this project! Great news!







A "class act" always.









Thanks for the post Paul.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Will somebody who knows please post a 'head's up' before the move out of the Fairplex? I'd really like to see this!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
The Union Pacific website might keep the public posted. I think somewhere in the media section.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a little more. Not a great video,but I think they were trying to push it and move 4014 some?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrKSmPzsePw


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty funny, they forgot some wedges and apparently a couple spots where it was welded to the rail. 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought some experts had said they picked her because they moved her to keep bearings from freezing. Like David M said they do for 611... 

Welded to the rail I suspect is an anti earth quake measure... probably long after UP gave it away. 

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

And since John has been kind enough to mention 611, funds are also being solicited to steam her up again. But this time it is the railroad enthusiast population at large who are asked to dig into their pockets (about 3.5 million dollars are needed). You can learn more about the "Fire Up 611!" campaign HERE! Those of us who rode behind this locomotive during her first "comeback" would surely enjoy a "repeat performance."

Just as information,
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I got that information from one of the Museum people directly. (about rolling it back and forth on a regular basis) 

Funny that apparently they forgot to mention the wedges and tack welds... maybe the UP guys came in hot and heavy and they were allowed to embarass themselves... after all if you were to move something, you might want to see if there were "wheel chocks" on a stationary object.... but in any case kind of funny they spent 4 hours trying. 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

If they weren't smart enough to check for chokes or welded wheels, it's a good thing it didn't move as they might not have thought about stopping it once it got moving.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Most things are not a problem if you have enough money, and UP has plenty of that.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good one Randy!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

UP web site said 3-5 years to get it going again. Hope I can see it!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a video of the 4018 being moved. Probably similiar to how they will move 4014.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd6f_Moia3I


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought a temp siding to the Metrolink line would be the easiest way to move it, that will be a sight to see!


----------

